# wholesale blank clutch purses to monogram



## embbecky (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been trying to find a wholesaler for blank clutch purses to monogram, if anyone has some ideas please let me know, Thanks!!!


----------



## Ironsinthefire (Jun 30, 2013)

embbecky said:


> I have been trying to find a wholesaler for blank clutch purses to monogram, if anyone has some ideas please let me know, Thanks!!!


Have you tried Wholesale Boutique or Wholesale Accessory Market?


----------



## embbecky (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't but I will look them up, Thanks so much!!


----------

